# Vape King ~ Meet Our Team



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

We thought we would do a little thread just so you guys who order online can get to know our team a little better, this thread will be updated with separate posts for each branch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

*VAPE KING HEAD OFFICE - FOURWAYS, JOHANNESBURG:
*​*Warren Pleass - @Gizmo


Position: *Owner and Founder
*Birth date: *22 January 1988
*Favorite Device: *Sigelei 150W TC with Uwell Crown Tank
*Favorite Juice/s: *Poundcake by Glas, Whatever is closest 
*Favorite Build: *22G Parallel with cotton Bacon
*Current Devices Owned: *I own a Vape Shop so I own all the things, seriously though I use a Sigelei 150W TC with a Crown tank and A Cera RDA
*What I love about Vaping: *The health benefits and the fact that I still get to enjoy my Vice without having to worry about my health, I love trying different flavors and the Vape Community!
*How long I've Been Vaping: *3 Years
*Other Hobbies: *Gaming, Web Development, Droning and Spending time with my beautiful daughter!

*Sharri Van Zyl - @Stroodlepuff 


Position: *Chief Operations Officer
*Birth date: *19 April 1990
*Favorite Device: *Wismec Reuleaux DNA200 and OBS Crius Tank or my griffy
*Favorite Juice/s: *Claim your throne by Kings Crown, Vape King Caramel Toffee, E-liquid Project Special Reserve, basically anything deserty and yum
*Favorite Build: *5 Wrap Tiger dual coils, Cotton Bacon as wick
*Current Devices Owned: *I own a Vape Shop so I own all the things, seriously though I use a Reuleaux with a Crius, I also Use an IPV 4s with a Subtank Mini and a Subox Nano Kit and a Geek Vape Griffin
*What I love about Vaping: *Sooooo many yummy flavours, I love the people, we have made so many new friends through Vaping, I love the meets, I love new hardware - ooooh shiny!
*How long I've Been Vaping: *3 Years
*Other Hobbies: *Gaming, Arts and Crafts, Netflix, Aerial photography and videography

*Jenny Ince @JennyWren*


*Position: *Crazy Scientists and Juice Mixologists
*Birth date: *2nd April 1959
*Favorite Device: *MVP 2.0 With Mini Nautilus
*Favorite Juice/s: *Lime Milkshake with a dash of Menthol Ice
*Favorite Build: *Standard Commercial Coils
*Current Devices Owned: *Istick 30W with Eleaf GS-Air, MVP 2.0 with a Mini nautilus and a CLK 1280 with a Kangertech Protank Mini
*What I love about Vaping: *I started vaping to help with my chronic Asthma and it worked, I love trying new flavors and coming up with mixes.
*How long I've Been Vaping: *Just on 8 Months
*Other Hobbies: *Sewing, Reading magazines, Music, Lawn Bowls and spending time with my kids and Grandchildren

*Karen Ellerbeck - @Kiki_bear 


Position: *Warehouse manager
*Birth date:*20 January 1985
*Favorite Device:* Smok Micro One Kit
*Favorite Juice/s:* Caviar by GQ and Rebel Lion White Lion
*Favorite Build:* Standard coils
*Current Devices Owned:* Smok micro one Kit, Kangertech Subox Nano Kit, Sigelei 150 with TFV4
*What I love about Vaping:* Vaping is a great way to stop smoking, its healthier and has a whole community experience, its no longer just a miserable Nicotine addiction
*How long I've Been Vaping:* 1 year
*Other Hobbies:* I quite like the creative side of things, baking, painting, chocolate making etc. Finally my daughter is getting big enough to "Help"

*Shaun Francis - @SgtKilowog *


*Position: *Warehouse assistant, order packer, tea lady extraordinaire
*Birth date: *18 June 1995
*Favorite Device:* Snowolf 200W is still king
*Favorite Juice/s:* Paulies coffee Cake
*Favorite Build:* Cant decide, it changes weekly...
*Current Devices Owned:* iTaste VTR, GI2, Kangertech Subox, Snowolf 200W
*What I love about Vaping:* The community, coil building and of course the clouds...now you see me, now you dont
*How long I've Been Vaping:* 2 years
*Other Hobbies:* Gaming and tinkering around with technology!

*Garth Ince*


*Position: *Lab assistant and Juice machine
*Birth date: *20 December 1947
*Favorite Device:* SVD with a Nautilus mini - Also Laser tattoo removal machines
*Favorite Juice/s:* Traditional Tobacco 12 MG mixed with Vape Wild morning Ritual 6MG, I also really like Hansa and Jack daniels...oh wait wrong juice
*Favorite Build:* 36-24-36 oh wait you meant coils, I like the standard Nautilus BVC coils
*Current Devices Owned:* I have a wife I dont need a device  in terms of vaping though I have an SVD, MVP and Evod
*What I love about Vaping:* You dont get that awful smoke in your eyes, I like the flavors and coming up with new ones and I like that I can smoke inside now and my wife doesnt kick me out in the rain when I need a nicotine fix
*How long I've Been Vaping:* 2 years
*Other Hobbies:* I love sports, watching them and screaming at the TV. Lawn Bowls and spending time with my family. I also love playing Mahjong

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/15)

*VAPE KING BEL AIR - BEL AIRS MALL , JOHANNESBURG*​
*Phillip Campos - @Dr Phil*


*Position: *Store Manager, Vape enthusiast, cloud chaser extraordinaire and coil king
*Birth date:* 07 July 1983
*Favorite Device:* Noisy Cricket is king!
*Favorite Juice/s:* Bombies nana Cream! I also quite enjoy Glas Spiced donut - pity it was limited edition
*Favorite Build:* 40g ni80 around 24g ni80 clapton with cotton bacon
*Current Devices Owned:* Wismec Reuleux Dna200, Wismec rx200 and noisy cricket
*What I love about Vaping:* Building new friendships and helping people to stop smoking, building new rta's and rda's, clouds!!! I just love vaping
*How long I've Been Vaping:* 2 years
*Other Hobbies:* Motor cars, Gaming and watching documentaries



*Giovanni Secchia - @Giovanni Raymond Secchia *


*Position: *Front of House sales and Dr_Phils personal slave
*Birth date:* 1998
*Favorite Device:* Dotbox DNA 200 and Petri RTA
*Favorite Juice/s:* VapeWild morning Ritual and Vape King Cheesecake
*Favorite Build:* 18g KA01, 4 wrap, 5mm ID, Single Coil
*Current Devices Owned:* All of Dr_phils old stuff
*What I love about Vaping:* Baby Clouds, 30G Ni200 wire and temp control
*How long I've Been Vaping:* 1 Year
*Other Hobbies:* Formula 1, eating spaghetti and baking cookies

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/16)

*VAPE KING FOURWAYS - FOURWAYS, JOHANNESBURG:
*​*Oliver Barry - @Ollie 


Position: *Store Manager, Cloud Blower, Coil Master
*Birth date: *17 January 1983
*Favorite Device: *Paddy vapes Sheamus mech mod, Goon 24
*Favorite Juice/s: *Paulies coffee cake, Orion Asteroid
*Favorite Build: *Dual Alien Claptons, 3 x 28g Ni80 + 1 x 36G Ni80
*Current Devices Owned: *Please dont let me count, but I have more than any normal man needs. Why? BECAUSE VAPING!!!!
*What I love about Vaping: *Whats there not to love? I love all aspects, building coils, tasting new juices, helping people with their vaping journey, meeting new people...and of course all the promo girls 
*How long I've Been Vaping: *almost 3 years
*Other Hobbies: *Vaping, Vaping while gaming with mates & vaping while fixing my old school BMW. Oh, almost forgot, I really love vaping.

*Carlos Campos - @Nibbler *


*Position: *Front of house sales, Coil Master
*Birth date: *7th July 1961
*Favorite Device: *Reuleaux DNA200 and Sigelei 150 TC
*Favorite Juice/s: *Paulies Pistachio Ice-cream, Apricot Jam Donut and Waffling Blue, I also Enjoy Caviar from GQ and Eclipse
*Favorite Build: *26G, 2.5 ID, Parallel Clapton on a Billow V2
*Current Devices Owned: *Reuleux, Sigelei, Cera RDA, TFV4, and and and
*What I love about Vaping: *It totally relaxes me and helps me focus, the taste is awesome and the people are great
*How long I've Been Vaping: *Just on two years now
*Other Hobbies: *Cosmology, Astronomy, Gaming, Hiking, Quantum Physics, Sci-Fi and Fantasy

*Tevan Coetzee - @Tiff-Donkey*


*Position: *Sales Machine & Coil Builder (And resident DJ)
*Birth date: *1995/03/08
*Favorite Device: *Rogue Mech Mod with a recoil RDA
*Favorite Juice/s: *The entire Vape Wild range
*Favorite Build: *Dual Fused claptons with cotton bacon
*Current Devices Owned: *Asmodus Minikin V2, Rogue mech, Sigelei 213 And more
*What I love about Vaping: *The ability to vape a variety of different flavours in so many different ways
*How long I've Been Vaping: *Just on two years now
*Other Hobbies: *Djing, Car sound enthusiast and dipping cookies in coffee

*Rowan Francis - @Rowan Francis *


*Position: *Casual Front of house sales, Mod fixer upper. An interesting fact - Rowan was the first person employed by Vape King other than Gizmo and Stroodlepuff
*Birth date: *Stardate - 354076 (whatever that means)
*Favorite Device: *Dna200s and Petri RTA
*Favorite Juice/s: *Anything fruity
*Favorite Build: *Claptons, straight forward 
*Current Devices Owned: *Just a few...lets not go there
*What I love about Vaping: *Having tastebuds mostly!
*How long I've Been Vaping: *26280 hours and counting
*Other Hobbies: *Being a dirty old man...RC stuff...Paintball...shooting and fixing/tinkering

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/11/16)

Time to update these a bit  Will be doing updates over the next few days

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/12/16)

*VAPE KING CRAIGHALL - THE VALLEY CENTER, JOHANNESBURG:*​*Jordan Burns - @Jordan Burns


Position: *Store manager and Sovereign Leader over the Democratic People's Republic of Jordania
*Birth date: *17 January 1993
*Favorite Device: *Noisy cricket V2, Authentic Dotmod Petri RTA
*Favorite Juice/s: *P-P-Pacha Mama entire range
*Favorite Build: *Fused Stapled Staggered Claptons by Geekvape
*Current Devices Owned: *Limitless/Ijoy Lux, Noisy Cricket V2
*What I love about Vaping: *The endless range of flavours and the interactive vaping community
*How long I've Been Vaping: *2 Years
*Other Hobbies: *Pool and Playing the Ukulele, also vaping duh!

*Rogan Burns


Position: *Manager of Jordan, Rebel Leader in the fight against the totalitarian leader of Jordania, 
*Birth date: *05 August 1990
*Favorite Device: *Wismec RX200s, Authentic Dotmod Petri RDA
*Favorite Juice/s: *Pistachio Ice-Cream. There is no other!
*Favorite Build: *Parallell NI80
*Current Devices Owned: *Wismec RX200S, Asmodus Minikin 150W, IPV D3
*What I love about Vaping: *The endless range of flavours and the interactive vaping community, also I love working for such an awesome company
*How long I've Been Vaping: *2 Years
*Other Hobbies: *Beating Jordan at pool, Reading, movies, series and exercise - 


*Emil de Villiers - @Edevill 


Position: *Coil builder, sales person and assistant to the sovereign leader over the democratic people's republic of Jordania
*Birth date: *29 May 1980
*Favorite Device: *Smoant Battlestar, DotMod Petri RDA and all of the Ijoy tornado range
*Favorite Juice/s: *Deserts and Fruits...All of them
*Favorite Build: *9 wrap 24G Nichrome 2.5 IDE
*Current Devices Owned: *Smoant Battlestar, Petri RDA, ASpire Cleito, Tornados
*What I love about Vaping: *Huge range of flavour and toys...who doesnt like toys
*How long I've Been Vaping: *1 year and 5 months
*Other Hobbies: *Rollerblading, Youtube, series and building new RBA devices

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/16)

updated with details for @Rowan Francis , @SgtKilowog and a few others


----------



## Stosta (2/12/16)

Enjoying this thread @Stroodlepuff ! This last update gave me a good laugh!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Enjoying this thread @Stroodlepuff ! This last update gave me a good laugh!



Me too! I was canning myself when I got their replies back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/12/16)

@Stroodlepuff

ok so maybe i am a tad bit too geek then -

http://www.hillschmidt.de/gbr/sternenzeit.htm

and then put in "-354076" as in minus 354076


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/17)

*VAPE KING NORTHCLIFF - MOUNTAIN VIEW SHOPPING CENTER, JOHANNESBURG:*​*Tyron Fitzpatrick - @Msterty


Position: *Store owner and General Manager
*Birth date: *15th February 1993
*Favorite Device: *Smoant Rabox
*Favorite Juice/s: *Vape Wild Hannibal Nectar, Pacha Mama, Suave Macho and Suave Bravo
*Favorite Build: *2.25mm ID, 10 Wrap 24G NI80
*Current Devices Owned: *Geekvape Karma, Smoant Rabox, LMC Box mod, Sigelei 213
*What I love about Vaping: *Clouds, Clouds, clouds
*How long I've Been Vaping: *2 Years
*Other Hobbies: *Gaming, Fat Tunes and Yoga

*Darren Meek - @Anubis569*


*Position: *Store Manager
*Birth date: *20 July 1993
*Favorite Device: *Limitless 200W and Limetless 24 RDA
*Favorite Juice/s: *Vapour mountain XXX, Avalon Dryad and Siren
*Favorite Build: *Dual Parrallel 26G Ni80/26G Kanthal
*Current Devices Owned: *ijoy Lux, Limitless 200W, Limetless 24 RDA, Geekvape Karma
*What I love about Vaping: *The friendly community and Vast range of juices
*How long I've Been Vaping: *2 Years
*Other Hobbies: *Gaming

*Michael Shortland


Position: *Front of House sales
*Birth date: *12 February 1997
*Favorite Device: *Paddy Vapes Sheamus
*Favorite Juice/s: *Vapor Mountain XXX
*Favorite Build: *24G ni80, 10 wraps, 2.25ID
*Current Devices Owned: *Limitless 200W, Sheamus, Smoant Rabox
*What I love about Vaping: *The community and the clouds
*How long I've Been Vaping: *just over a year
*Other Hobbies: *PC gaming, Bass guitar and clubbing

*Fabian Olivier - @JollyVaper 


Position: *Front of house sales and stock admin
*Birth date: *29 April 1993
*Favorite Device: *Asmodus Minikin Kodama
*Favorite Juice/s: *Suave Bravo, Vape Wild Stardust
*Favorite Build: *2.25mm ID, 10 Wrap 24G NI80
*Current Devices Owned: *Smok Gpriv 220W, Asmodus Minikin 155W Boost
*What I love about Vaping: *Flavour choices and the community
*How long I've Been Vaping: *Just over a year
*Other Hobbies: *Gaming, Photography

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

